# Window Sill Gardening



## sailaway

Does anybody have a window sill garden? I just read an interesting article on this topic in "The Backwoodsman" Great for cooler climates and small spaces. We have some decorative plants in our house, but nothing that will feed us. I think 1/2 of them may be plastic.


----------



## The_Blob

do you mean window 'boxes'?

I think that was an initiative started in WW2, revived in the 70s & then faded away with the rise of the 'yuppies'...  but it might be coming back in vogue 

we've grown herbs in window boxes here, but not any vegetables except some green onions/shallots, but I don't see why you couldn't... especially if you have south-facing windows


----------



## sailaway

The_Blob said:


> "do you mean window 'boxes'"


The article did talk about window boxes, but also a couple of racks of plants on the inside. It discussed what vegtables and fruits would grow best depending on which direction your windows were facing. It also talked about how much light certain plants needed to grow. I loaned the magazine out this morning, I will give a synopsis of the article when I get it back.


----------



## Magi

I have a few different pots on the deck with some greens in them. They no way could sustain us, but are great for variety. Unless i can grow beef, prok or lamb in a window box im afraid my 11yo son would never be happy. He says he is a meat-a-holic. lol


----------



## sailaway

I once grew cotton candy, candy corn and jelly beans for the neighbor kids, boy were they surprised!


----------



## NaeKid

Magi said:


> I have a few different pots on the deck with some greens in them. They no way could sustain us, but are great for variety. Unless i can grow beef, prok or lamb in a window box im afraid my 11yo son would never be happy. He says he is a meat-a-holic. lol


I am a meatatarian - have been for many many years. With regards to your son - you might want to interest him in growing spices / herbs to go with the lamb, beef, chicken, pork, deer, elk - etc.


----------



## sailaway

NaeKid said:


> I am a meatatarian - have been for many many years. With regards to your son - you might want to interest him in growing spices / herbs to go with the lamb, beef, chicken, pork, deer, elk - etc.


You must have a hard time squeezing one out!!!


----------



## Canadian

When it hits the bowl does it "klunk?"


----------



## Genevieve

I always bring in my herbs and continue to grow them in a south facing bay window. This year, I'll be experimenting with growing some fresh salad greens. I have a grow light attached to the top of the window for when it's cloudy and the shorter days. I tried growing a cherry tomato plant but it didn't do anything. I think it was too cold for it to do well.
I could kick myself for not adding the green house* to *the house there. It sits over by the garage. Wish there was someway to move it over and attach it now.


----------

